# مساعدة في نماذج عقود جاهزة بالعربي ارجوكم



## abasaleh (7 أبريل 2007)

ارجو ممن يملك نماذج لعقود جاهزة باللغة العربية لتلزيم مشروع بناء منزل او اي مشروع، افادتنا بها للضرورة .


----------



## عمر الفاروق (4 مايو 2007)

*نموذج عقد*

أخي اليك نموذج عقد


----------



## عمر الفاروق (4 مايو 2007)

لا تنسانا يا أخي في صالح دعائك..
م./ محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## abu nouran (8 مايو 2007)

ThanxXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxx


----------



## abuzooba (1 فبراير 2012)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

